
Why Men Think Plant-Based Meat Will Turn Them into Women - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/02/why-men-are-afraid-soy-will-turn-them-women/605968/
======
Juliate
Boy... there are kinks all over the world, but the USA-based ones are somewhat
very intriguing!

------
GrumpyNl
Didnt read the article but i dont think that.

